
Why Big Media's Anti-Google Counter-Revolution Will Fail - shrikant
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/11/why_news_corps_antigoogle_coun.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HarvardBusiness.org%29
======
gamble
I don't really understand the argument that Google is profiting off news
sites. Google is driving traffic to sites that wouldn't otherwise have it, and
as far as I've seen they don't even place ads on Google News. Google should be
charging the newspapers for access - not paying them.

It's also a bit rich for newspapers to argue that they're providing much of
value, when so many stories are blatant ripoffs from their competitors or
lightly rewritten wire articles. Public consumption of the news is shifting to
a 'singles' model, like the music industry, but newspapers persist in acting
like they're on an 1890s Vaudeville circuit. The industry should shrink to the
point that the only survivors are producing original, valuable content.

------
Semiapies
This will not work, but the next stage will be "cooperating" with the DoJ and
filing amicus briefs in a trumped-up antitrust case.

